# Sethia Infotech, Chennai, CHEATING ??



## jainshubhanyu (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys... need help.

Purchased two RAM sticks online from www.sethiainfotech.com

OCZ Vista Performance Gold DDR2 800MHZ. 2 sticks of 2 GB each. They charged Rs. 2,800 per stick, and added Rs. 224 as tax, and Rs. 75 as shipping. ON TOP OF IT they took 3% for credit card transaction.. I had to buy from them for I was not finding those sticks anywhere else. 

When I received the sticks, the MRP on the sticks was Rs. 2750 (inclusive of all taxes) .... 

==============

This means that:

1. They charged A STRAIGHT RS. 50 EXTRA PER STICK.
2. The "tax" ... is it justified to charge tax on top of MRP??

THEIR RESPONSE:

Their response was so incoherent that I do not even remember what the guy spoke over phone. It was like" due to import duties sometimes 8 percent and all the sticker is kept less but the actual price is like this.. wtf!

Please let me know what you people think ... should I "market" them over the internet and spread "goodwill" or what!


----------



## sosme (Apr 10, 2010)

Im from Chennai too & hv visited them many times & purchased some goods directly from their shop.infact i always call them to know about pricing & stuff like that..

According to me,they were atleast 100-200rs. cheaper when i compared with other shops nearby.So i dont think they would hv dont it pre-planned.

And yes, Taxes are charged above the MRP .U can take the case of any product..VAT is calculated above the MRP only.

may be,it could be a older price left unchanged on net or try calling them again & get a clear answer


----------

